# Bosc Monitor 4 sale/swap



## mr Edwards

I have a bosc monitor 2 years old and about 2 an half foot. I have only had him for 2 months so have'nt been able tame him but have seen loads of improvement since i had him. I love this lizard so it means more to me for him to go to someone who will keep him. Please send offers. Book an supplements included: victory:


----------



## jay08

Could i ask what would you be interested in swapping your monitor for?

Would you consider a 10 and a half foot silly tame female R.T Boa Constrictor.


----------



## treesrfun

I have a black lined plated lizard or a royal pythom if youre interested?


----------



## bigmac

i would give you my two birded dragons for him/her or £40


----------

